# oil



## QuickNick7486 (Jul 29, 2005)

i have an 05' SE-R (Red/Automatic)... love the car to pieces absolutely no cons about it... however, is anyone else experiencing the oil being dirtier then usual at their oil changes? jus got mine changed yesterday and the guy said it was filthy.. also bout to rotate the tires got 11K miles on the car mechanic said jus bout the right time too


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

eHow often do you have the oil changed? Running it hard or constant stop and go traffic could possibly cause it. If thats the case, you may need to change it more often.


----------



## QuickNick7486 (Jul 29, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> eHow often do you have the oil changed? Running it hard or constant stop and go traffic could possibly cause it. If thats the case, you may need to change it more often.


i change it bout every 3000 miles.. but it probably is the stop and go i live in new york and its just so much traffic everywhere i look... i mean once and awhile i'll get those who wanna race and i wouldnt pass up the opportunity lol.. but yea i just seein if people had the same problem with their oil as me


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

If it was me, I would ask the dealer about it. Your car should still be covered under the factory warranty, so if there did happen to be a problem, it could get taken care of. It's still probably the constant stop and go. I would increase the oil changfe intervals and see if that helped any.


----------



## YES SER!! (Dec 3, 2005)

I agree with WATSON1, I used to live in NYC so I know the problem you're dealing with. Increase your change intervals and try to get better quality oil filters for your changes. Also, what oil weight are you using? If the oil is too thin, it will break down a lot faster in stop and go driving which will make it look really dirty when you change it.


----------



## LionShare (May 15, 2006)

Treat your baby! Royal Purple in the engine/tranny/rad...

For the 6MT d00ds...the SyncroMax works wonders for smoother shifting especially at colder temps.

Here's some links for your reference:

Auto products:
http://www.royalpurple.com/prodsa/auto.html
Motor:
http://www.royalpurple.com/prodsa/rpmoa.html
Tranny:
http://www.royalpurple.com/prodsa/scmax.html
Rad:
http://www.royalpurple.com/prodsa/prpice.html


----------



## QuickNick7486 (Jul 29, 2005)

yea thanks guys, its most likely the stop and go driving , and i should try to change the oil intervals... as for the weight im not sure but next time i go to get it changed i gotta ask


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Just because the oil looks black when changing it doesn't mean its bad or dirty. You can ask the user Bror Jace questions on oil. I found he's very informative on this particular subject than most.
Good luck
Frank


----------

